# NDS-Gear.com Legit?



## PItx3 (Mar 18, 2012)

I recently bought my first flash cart for this site http://www.nds-gear....tt?currency=USD i was wondering has anyone purchased from here before and if its legit?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 18, 2012)

When a site mixes up the $ and £ when you're clearly set to USD (US Dollars) it gives me pause. 

Also I have never and will never recommend this particular flashcart to anyone.
/opinion


----------



## PItx3 (Mar 18, 2012)

The $ and £ dont seem to mix up for me... I have had this flach cart before and it works fine for what i want it to do play games thanks for the reply though :]


----------



## Costello (Mar 18, 2012)

NDS Gear are a trustworthy reseller. They have partnerred with us multiple times.
There are lots of other trustworthy resellers if you look at our partners.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 18, 2012)

I was gonna say that I was pretty sure that NDS-Gear was considered one of the really reliable cart shops.


----------



## TeddyPain (Mar 19, 2012)

I suggest not getting the dstii though, try the r4 or acekard.


----------

